# Playing MKV files from USB on LG bluray player (mkv supported)



## TheTopHam (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok I have been having this problem for weeks and nowhere on the internet can I find a solution, so here is my last ditch effort:
Normally all I would have to do to watch an mkv was to format my usb drive to NFST or whatever to fit larger files, then dragndrop to the usb, then simply plug it in the bluray player and bobs your uncle. Great. Unfortunately about 60% of these mkv files stop randomly during the movie and will not play beyond that point. I can play said files in full with no issue on the computer with DIVX (another 'feature' of the bluray player as well). With the assumption that the files were simply corrupted I opted to use a program called 'Meteorite' to no avail. The only difference was that I could fast forward PAST the "stopping point" but as soon as I hit play, it stops again, regardless of being able to see everything clear as day fast forwarding, which just confused the hell out of me! If anyone can help I will mail you a cheeseburger with bacon as appreciation.

LG Network Bluray Player - supports External HDD, MKV playback, netcast and youtube streaming, DIVX. no hard drive.

Stick - 8BG hi-speed usb drive staples


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most of the time, when video files will not play in a stand alone player, the files are faulty or not supported.

While the player may support "mkv" files, it will not play all mkv files. There are too many encoding possibilities. Check the player specs, and ensure the files you are attempting to play, meet the supported specs. There are often limitations on resolution, bit rate, audio type, etc. The same applies to "avi" files.


----------



## TheTopHam (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, But Im still not sure what to look for. When comparing a file that does work, to a file that cuts out, everthing from resolution to framerate are pretty much identicle. Perhaps it is the size of the file? I havn't tried splitting the file in two pieces and putting them on the drive and playing it in FAT32. How would I go about splitting an Mkv file without compromising the quality of the picture?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't know that file size would make any difference. It should be streaming the content, not reading the whole file into memory.

If the codecs (both audio and video) and file specs are identical (and supported by the player), then I would suspect the file is corrupted.


----------



## TheTopHam (Sep 28, 2011)

As I said in my previous post, I tried using software that corrects the corruption in the files. It sort of worked, I could fast forward past the "stopping point" and see everything whereas I couldn't do that before I fixed the 'corrupted' file. What does this mean?
Thanks by the way for the help lol


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Depends on the type of corruption. If you can now FF through the file, sounds like the tool simply re-indexed the file. However, that doesn't mean the corruption was "fixed". And while the files may be playable on a PC, standalone players (as noted previously) are very finicky about file specs and data integrity. The player may not be able to cope with the file.

With that said, as you know the file is/was corrupted, you basically know why it's not playing. It's not a player issue, it's a file issue.


----------



## TheTopHam (Sep 28, 2011)

Alright, Thats lame, but I can now rest easy....sad....but easy  thanks bud 4 the info much appreciated.


----------

